# excel 2003 - unhandled exception error



## edkaye (Jul 21, 2006)

Recently, excel 2003 is popping up with an exception box. It wants to send a debug report to microsoft. This seems to be in a loop because as soon as it sends one report, it tries to restart excel and does this over again. If I chose to not send the report, it goes away for awhile. Then it comes back. It also starts when I boot up. 

The exception is code 0xc0000005 at address 0x0000000030cc446c.

Anybody have an idea as to what is causing this and how to get it cleared up?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Can you give us a bit more detail please? Did you have a spreadsheet open at the time? Were you running any macros? Doing anything else in Excel? What exactly does the message say?

The more detail you provide the better chance we have of providing an answer. :smile:


----------



## edkaye (Jul 21, 2006)

I believe the first time this popped up, there was a spreadsheet opened. Lately, it comes up while the system is booting up and there are no spreadsheets opened at that time. The restart box is checked, so when I send the information to Microsoft, excel starts up again in as a process, no spreadsheets are opened at the time. 

The message in the pop up box is that excel has experienced a problem. There is no other information in the pop-up box other than the links to the error. When I drill down to the first link, the information about the error code and address is displayed.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for that.

Sounds like the installation is possibly corrupt. From within Excel, go to the Help Menu, then Detect and Repair. You may need your Office CD. The repair will replace any corrupt files etc.

Let us know if that helps.


----------



## edkaye (Jul 21, 2006)

We re-installed Office and applied some additional service packs that made this problem go away. Applied Office SP2 + some additional fixes. Currently at level 11.8033.8028. 

Thanks for the feed back.


----------

